# 6/30/13- 2nd Best Buy DLC Releases



## ben_nyc (Jun 16, 2013)

*8/14/13- EU 4th Best Buy DLC Releases*

Hi alls! NOTE: 

*Randomness- I really like that the Rolling Suitcase can be _re-colored_ @ Re-tail! Thanks, Chriss & Mint!*







----------------------------------------​As far as I know, there's NO more *NA* DLC items from Best Buy.  

For *EU* owners, on 8/14 this Japanese Lantern DLC will expire & Best Buy/Nintendo's servers will cycle in the Red Cap DLC beginning on 8/15.  

I noticed that the 'Japanese Lantern' looks like the 'Festival Lantern'... which NA Mayors can *already* catalog & reorder. 

Don't WAIT till the last day! @_@

>>>>Currently there's *no METHOD* for an NA 3DS owner to download EU DLC & vice versa.  You have to find a NA/EU friend willing to... 
TRADE! <<<<​


*North America DLC List*​​
*Europe DLC List*
​
Not all Best Buy locations are Nintendo Zone READY- search HERE for locations! 

*A**lternate Method*- Valerie suggested that changing your router's SSID (which is NOT hard to do; see 2nd Spoiler) to '*Bestbuy*' could trick your 3DS into believing that it's a Nintendo Zone location.

Source & Disclaimer



Spoiler



It is confirmed working on non-Japanese 3DS units thanks to Chaoskitten & Link (hehe, Link...) @ projecthyrule (see HERE)  However, some members have stated that this didn't work- please proceed @ your own *risk*.





NA 3DS SSID: Bestbuy

EU 3DS SSID: _The Cloud


You can do this 2 ways:

*RECOMMENDED* On a Smart Phone that offers tethering.  (low risk & it's very easy to do)

INSTRUCTIONS: Click for...

ANDRIOD (Google) Phones

or

APPLE Phones



...or on your Home Router:

Some points on changing your router's SSID-  



Spoiler



*MAKE a note of your original SSID before changing it; therefore, you can revert the SSID once the DLC is aquired- this will avoid having to update *all* your devices.  Or unless you intend to KEEP "Bestbuy" as the name of your Network... 

1. There's no harm in renaming your SSID EXCEPT the tedious task on updating EVERY digital device you & others own that use/log into your Network

For instance, if your previous info was:

SSID- New Leaf
Network Key- 123456789

*now changed to*

SSID- Bestbuy *or* _The Cloud
Network Key- 123456789

All the devices need to be reconnected to the router as the Network "New Leaf" is gone, meaning if you have 5 cellphones & 4 laptops in your house, you'll need to input the new SSID & PW info 9x.

2. You MUST know your router's password (this is NOT the Network key).  I hope it's not "ADMIN" but if you're not sure, it's probably not a good idea to continue.

3. On your browser, type in "192.168.1.1" to login to your router.

4. The Username is often "Admin" & this is also where the password must be entered.

5. Explore through your router's tabs until you see an entry to change the SSID, then change it to "Bestbuy" & finally click on the SAVE button.

6. BEFORE you exit the browser, review the SSID name & THEN click on the "Security" tab which displays your Network password & take a picture of the password (or write it down).

7. Save & exit.  Now connect your cell phone, laptop & input the password to be fully connected.  If your devices can surf, you're gold.  Create a new Connection from your 3DS settings (your Bestbuy Network) & run Nintendo Zone on your 3DS; if you're able to download the 1st DLC, there's no reason the other 3 won't work!  (=




Click HERE for a basic pictorial.


If your 3DS is Connected to your Phone/Router or if you're near or inside a Best Buy w/ Nintendo Zone- here are the INSTRUCTIONS​


Easy as:

1. Go to Best Buy's gaming dept. (if your 3DS detects the Nintendo Zone connection outside of Best Buy, that's fine too) 

2. Turn on the 3DS & allow the Nintendo Zone app to 'discover' that you're in a Nintendo Zone location.  

*Note- there must be a BLUE outline around the Nintendo Zone Icon or the phone/router isn't linking w/ the 3DS!

3. Now START the Nintendo Zone app & let it access some files.  If there isn't a Best Buy icon to click on, don't worry- proceed step 4.

4. Start AC- New Leaf & retrieve your gift @ the Post Office. 


Enjoy!


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you for telling me how to do it! Im going near dinner time to get mine.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 16, 2013)

): There are no best buys in my area with Nintendo Zones...


----------



## Wish (Jun 16, 2013)

No wonder nothing happened yesterday when i went omg i went too early???


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 16, 2013)

Omg does someone wanna get my one  That clock is amazing and Im too lazy to go to best buy D:


----------



## Nami (Jun 16, 2013)

Is the best buy dlc re-orderable?


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 16, 2013)

Nami said:


> Is the best buy dlc re-orderable?



Do you mean if you can download more than one? 

If so, it's only one gift per Acct.!  



Wish said:


> No wonder nothing happened yesterday when i went omg i went too early???



Ha, it happens.  =)  Go out for a stroll & return home w/ a new clock!


----------



## Mint (Jun 16, 2013)

The clock is definitely re-orderable, or at least it is in the Japanese version. The rest- I have no idea. D:


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 16, 2013)

Mint said:


> The clock is definitely re-orderable, or at least it is in the Japanese version. The rest- I have no idea. D:



Oh I see, reordered @ the catalogue in the town?  I was referring to the Best Buy promo... that is unless we can return to Best Buy another day to redownload the DLC? 

Hrm, not sure about that. 8)


----------



## PaisleyMouse (Jun 16, 2013)

My nearest Best Buy is over an hour away :/ I sent an email to Nintendo asking if these items would be available from the item catalog in the game and they replied that they didn't know. Ooookay.


----------



## ChaosKitten (Jun 16, 2013)

So I went to the north end Best Buy in Edmonton, Alberta and the employee there said "This morning was when I learned of the Animal Crossing dlc. We haven't had the Nintendo rep in here for about 2 weeks, I think there is ONE for all of Alberta." 

Seriously, Nintendo? :\ Wtf. I want my clock, lol. AND the future items! If anybody from Edmonton or if you know someone from here who got the dlc, please let me know! Thanks. ^.^


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 16, 2013)

ChaosKitten said:


> ...and the employee there said "This morning was when I learned of the Animal Crossing...



IGNORE the Best Buy reps!  Have you tried to log in via the Nintendo Zone? 

Nintendo remotely sends the data to Best Buy's servers & well; not EVERY employee present will read the memo.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jun 16, 2013)

Can you still get DLC just from the Post Office?  I don't think my Best Buys have Nintendo Zone, and I checked with Pelly for new DLC, but she doesn't have anything yet.  I got the rainbow screen from the Post Office, though, so I'm wondering if they'll still let you get it without going to Best Buy?


----------



## Dreamer (Jun 16, 2013)

How close do you have to be? I'd rather just stand outside the store. >.> Dunno why, but standing in the middle of the store on my DS, even in the gaming department, is a bit...awkward to me. *shrug*

---



Madison123 said:


> Can you still get DLC just from the Post Office?  I don't think my Best Buys have Nintendo Zone, and I checked with Pelly for new DLC, but she doesn't have anything yet.  I got the rainbow screen from the Post Office, though, so I'm wondering if they'll still let you get it without going to Best Buy?



No, you have to go to Best Buy. Unless it's reorderable, of course. Then it should be easily obtainable.


----------



## chriss (Jun 16, 2013)

Can I go to any Nintendo zone and claim it? When I use their finder thing it shows the mcdonalds thats 5 mins away from my house as a Nintendo zone.
Would make my life easier if so...


----------



## ChaosKitten (Jun 16, 2013)

ben_nyc said:


> IGNORE the Best Buy reps!  Have you tried to log in via the Nintendo Zone?
> 
> Nintendo remotely sends the data to Best Buy's servers & well; not EVERY employee present will read the memo.



I used the app and it found the Best Buy Nintendo Zone but there as a family there trying to get the items as well and none of us had luck. We would go to the post office and talk to Pelly and it kept saying the host wasn't working well or something and to try again in a few minutes.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 16, 2013)

Madison123 said:


> Can you still get DLC just from the Post Office...



Madison, you have to be PRESENT @ Best Buy to procure the DLC which is activated as soon as the Nintendo Zone app 'discovers' your connection w/ Best Buy. 

Gifts STRICTLY from Nintendo (& not its partners like Best Buy, are also received from the Post Office)- can be downloaded anywhere w/ WiFi. 

It's a Raccoon Clock!  COME ON.  =)  Also, the last day for the Raccoon Clock ends on the 29th, should you need to reschedule.  Good luck, Madison! 



Dreamer said:


> How close do you have to be? I'd rather just stand outside the store...



Dreamer, this depends on the Wifi signal @ Best Buy.  You could try it, if Nintendo Zone doesn't reapond, just take a stroll inside.  You don't have to speak to anyone or purchase anything.  Good luck!


----------



## Dreamer (Jun 16, 2013)

> Dreamer, this depends on the Wifi signal @ Best Buy.  You could try it, if Nintendo Zone doesn't reapond, just take a stroll inside.  You don't have to speak to anyone or purchase anything.  Good luck!



Yeah, I know.  ...and thanks. 

I dunno. It makes me uncomfortable. *shrug* I have to go in to buy a few things anyway, I'd just rather not use my DS in a store. 

If the item is reorderable, then only a few people actually _need_ to go. We can just catalog it from someone else.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 16, 2013)

chriss said:


> Can I go to any Nintendo zone and claim it?



No friend, this set of 4 DLCs are exclusive @ Best Buy. 




ChaosKitten said:


> ... and it kept saying the host wasn't working well or something and to try again in a few minutes.



Chaos, BEFORE you start the Nintendo Zone app, make sure  the app icon is HIGHLIGHTED in blue (signifying that your location's primed for Nintendo Zone features) & THEN press on the Nintendo Zone icon.

Should your 3DS freeze or be stuck in a loading loop- hold the power button for a power reset & try again.  This worked for me!  Good luck, Chaoskitten!


----------



## Eir (Jun 16, 2013)

Aww... I wish I knew about this yesterday... don't want to drive back... so lazy orz

Thanks for the info though! :]


----------



## Kelexo (Jun 16, 2013)

Can anyone pm me if the item is reorderable through the catalog? I the best buy nearest to me is an 1hr and 30 mins away.  
Thanks!


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 16, 2013)

Kelexo said:


> Can anyone pm me if the item is reorderable through the catalog?



Just in case others are curious, Mint is correct.  Mighty Valerie has it HERE, but she isn't accepting visitors for now.   But don't despair!  Plenty of members will own the clock by then thanks to her!  ^o^


----------



## ChaosKitten (Jun 16, 2013)

ben_nyc said:


> No friend, this set of 4 DLCs are exclusive @ Best Buy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for your help, I'm going to go try again!  I just immediately went to the app, so this time I will have more patience.


----------



## Saralie (Jun 16, 2013)

I wonder if someone took a pic of the QR code and posted it here if it would work?


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 16, 2013)

If anyone can let me come over to pick it up and catalog it, please PM me ^^


----------



## MYLOkai (Jun 16, 2013)

Best Buy at STC doesn't work. Staff there told me the only found out about it this morning and don't have it set up yet.

Just FYI for everyone!


----------



## ChaosKitten (Jun 16, 2013)

Well, that was another wasted trip. They just don't have it and have no idea when they will be getting it. If it is a re-orderable item, and someone is feeling super kind, I would really appreciate (and pay/trade) for the clock. 

Canada sucks sometimes. ):


----------



## Mirror (Jun 16, 2013)

The only best buy in my town went out of business. If I where to get one somebody would have to order for me through their catalog, unfortunately.


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Jun 16, 2013)

Mirror said:


> The only best buy in my town went out of business. If I where to get one somebody would have to order for me through their catalog, unfortunately.


my Best Buy is out of business to it SUCKS big time.


----------



## taygo (Jun 16, 2013)

It didnt work for me at one of the best buys I go to


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 16, 2013)

ben_nyc said:


> Just in case others are curious, Mint is correct.  Mighty Valerie has it HERE, but she isn't accepting visitors for now.   But don't despair!  Plenty of members will own the clock by then thanks to her!  ^o^



Yeah, Valerie is kind enough to have me on her list. I am cataloging with her in a few hours. I am willing to share the Japanese re-orderable DLC with other people. 

(Note to anyone reading this: PLEASE DON'T PM me about this. I am just cataloging with her. I don't have the bells yet to buy it all, nor do I yet have the catalog machine in Timmy/Tommy's shop. I will make a thread about this when I am able to take requests and you can request it then.)

The clock is available in Japan, but so far the other 3 Best Buy items aren't. If they end up being re-orderable, I would like to catalog with someone. I am willing to give fruits or bells or even some Japanese DLC when I unlock the catalog machine.


----------



## drifloon (Jun 16, 2013)

@DJStarstryker - I actually live about 4 miles away from my bb (I'll be going to get the DLC sundays) so if you'd like you can contact me about cataloging (the other 3) also. I was fortunate to catalog with Valerie too but I also don't have the catalog or bells yet. *u*!

If you had random popular clothes/furniture to catalog you can pay me like that.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 16, 2013)

Okay, so went to BB parked in parking lot because I had obtained the zone but it wouldnt actually download. So I went inside walked around a bit.. Tried maybe 3 more times same message that it isnt strong enough or its not working.  Asked some BB employees they know nothing about it told me to go to the 'geek squad' their computer experts. I did and while waiting for their gaming section people to come I kept trying.  I eventually got it after a few tries and walking around so don't give up!


I saw a little girl in there trying too and we were both wandering around the store together, I got mine and I had to leave..  I hope she got hers. Should of exchanged FC's.  She was so cute~  :3


----------



## Sprout (Jun 16, 2013)

I got mine with no issue. I didn't open Nintendo zone. 
I walked in, went to the game section, opened my 3ds and in AC- walked into post office and asked Pelly about presents. In 2 minutes had raccoon clock.


----------



## Mint (Jun 16, 2013)

Has anyone in Canada tried a Future Shop yet? The closest Best Buy is a few towns over from me. I might try the local Future Shop tomorrow and if that doesn't work, well... :c


----------



## siderealotion (Jun 16, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> How close do you have to be? I'd rather just stand outside the store. >.> Dunno why, but standing in the middle of the store on my DS, even in the gaming department, is a bit...awkward to me. *shrug*



Yes, I went to Best Buy an hour ago after work and it was a bit awkward standing next to the Animal Crossing promotional display with a 3DS. The situation became a bit more tense when an employee walked up and was watching me set up the Nintendo Zone. I regret not saying "thank you" or something despite him being more clueless than me about setting it up. Ah, well... I got the clock with no problems at least.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh... I suppose this a rough start for Best Buy; sorry to hear so many unsuccessful attempts. :'( 

I would wait a week & buzz the gaming Dept. & inquire if their Nintendo Zone DLC is working... BECAUSE it certainly wasn't functional during your initial visit!  Remember, the DLC available till the 29th!


----------



## Valerie (Jun 16, 2013)

Has anyone tried to rename their router to see if that will work?  I have one more person who is coming by to pick up items, then I'm going to try re-naming my router to see if that will trigger it. (My nearest best buy is almost 2 hours away...)

The only hiccup in my plan is that I have the Japanese version of the game. But I figure if renaming the router works for me it will work for ANYONE.


----------



## SuperSpooky (Jun 16, 2013)

I went to Best Buy at scarborough town centre today, and tried a couple of times. nothing.
Also went to the 'official meet up'. Left at 2:30 because no nintendo rep showed up. Everyone was quite disappointed. sad days.


----------



## Corduroy (Jun 16, 2013)

There is a Best Buy closer than a mile away, so I'll probably just walk there tomorrow.
Hope it works :3


----------



## drifloon (Jun 16, 2013)

@Valerie - Try it and see, if not you're welcome to pick it up to catalog from me. 

I had no shame, I walked right into the 3ds section of best buy and downloaded it with no problems. Someone must have been there too (hiding???) because I got their house in HHA streetpassing.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 16, 2013)

All right, I renamed by router to "bestbuy" and the nintendo zone lit up. I then tried to follow the steps in this guide, but with no luck! The zone knew I was a faker. So I booted up the game and went to the post-office (after setting up my newly named router as my internet access point.)  I then crossed my fingers and asked for my gift...


And no luck 

Not sure if this is because Nintendo found a way to fix the Nintendo zone get around, or if I can't use the cheat because I have a Japanese 3DS.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 16, 2013)

Valerie said:


> Has anyone tried to rename their router to see if that will work?



That... is neva going to work!  If I rename my router/network to 'Bunneh Shelter' well, okays- it just doesn't function like that.  Nintendo has the unique server addresses & passwords of Best Buys & it's secure.

Still, valiant determination Valerie!  %)


----------



## pocky (Jun 16, 2013)

How do I know if the Best Buys near my area are participating?
Also, *to anyone who has already gotten the items:* are the items available via catalog?


----------



## Coni (Jun 16, 2013)

I live in Mexico and I know there are BB but Im not sure if they will have it available :c


----------



## MistyWater (Jun 17, 2013)

The nearest BestBuy location for me from where I work is about an hour away. I'd rather go there after work than travel farther from home another day. I'm just hoping the method posted will work there...


----------



## Fresh (Jun 17, 2013)

It's funny because I went online to see if my local Bestbuy has Nintendo Zone and they did.  I go in the store and not a single employee knows what Nintendo Zone is. So I decided to take out my 3DS anyway while seeing if it would work, one of the employees asked me what I was doing. I told him using your wifi lmao. I got the clock. It's kinda sad though that their employees don't know what Nintendo Zone is and I live in NYC


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Jun 17, 2013)

anyone willing to sell me there clock I don't have a near by Best Buy anymore


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 17, 2013)

ACCFSuperstar said:


> anyone willing to sell me there clock I don't have a near by Best Buy anymore



Hi Accf, I guess you can inspect my catalogue & subsequently order it in your town?  Is that how it works?  I've never attempted this before... :-\ 

Edit: looks like I req. the Catalogue Machine in Timmy's Store... which I do not own.  Sorry, Accf.


----------



## barronn30 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to share my experience:
I was able to get to a Best Buy with Nintendo Zone. It took an hour of just standing there, getting errors every time I tried to connect to Nintendo Zone.
It went from searching for Nintendo Zone -> Best Buy - use service -> then it brings you up to a page where you can download the contents.
After it is done, you go to AC and go to the post office to claim your gift.

For people that can detect the Nintendo Zone, you have to keep trying even though you are getting errors. It will eventually go through.

For the cataloging question people are having, I won't have my catalog until the 19th so if the answer is not answered by then, I'll reply back.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 17, 2013)

If anyone can let me come over to catalogue it, it would be much appreciated


----------



## Mint (Jun 17, 2013)

Valerie said:


> All right, I renamed by router to "bestbuy" and the nintendo zone lit up. I then tried to follow the steps in this guide, but with no luck! The zone knew I was a faker. So I booted up the game and went to the post-office (after setting up my newly named router as my internet access point.)  I then crossed my fingers and asked for my gift...
> 
> 
> And no luck
> ...



It's most likely the Japanese 3DS. To give an example, I can't get English pokemon events with my Japanese pokemon games.


----------



## Kittiecat (Jun 17, 2013)

My Best Buy is advertised as having the Nintendo Zone, but when we got there, it didn't work.  They have the display and everything, it just isn't turned on.  Grrrrr.  So disappointed.


----------



## Fjoora (Jun 17, 2013)

Kittiecat said:


> My Best Buy is advertised as having the Nintendo Zone, but when we got there, it didn't work.  They have the display and everything, it just isn't turned on.  Grrrrr.  So disappointed.


Same thing happened to me and I had them running around with no luck.  Is it reorderable?


----------



## ChaosKitten (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey guys, just going to put this link here telling you how to get the Best Buy dlc from your own home!

http://www.projecthyrule.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=53

I can confirm this works, I just got two clocks from the comfort of my own couch, lol. I'm so happy and can't wait to get all the dlc without having to drive for 30 minutes. ^_^


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah I tried that and it didn't work


----------



## ChaosKitten (Jun 17, 2013)

Hm. You changed the SSID of your router and connected your 3DS to it? It might be Canada-only. The person who posted it is from Quebec I believe and I'm in Alberta. Also, the name is case-sensitive. It has to be Bestbuy.


----------



## Charlala (Jun 17, 2013)

I have never in my life posted to a site like this FYI
I went to My Best buy and I did not get the clock.. I checked to find Nintendo Zones in my area and its not listed either.
Would anyone be willing to get one through the catalog for me and Ill pay for it. That is if its reorder able.
My FC 5257-9469-3902

Thanks Y'all


----------



## Tapa (Jun 17, 2013)

ChaosKitten said:


> Hey guys, just going to put this link here telling you how to get the Best Buy dlc from your own home!
> 
> http://www.projecthyrule.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=53
> 
> I can confirm this works, I just got two clocks from the comfort of my own couch, lol. I'm so happy and can't wait to get all the dlc without having to drive for 30 minutes. ^_^



This neat little trick worked for me, I live in the US. The SSID needs to be exactly Bestbuy, like they've said. Once you've connected your 3DS to the router start up Animal Crossing and head to the post office. Simple.


----------



## GingerSchnapps (Jun 17, 2013)

Well, I went to Best Buy a bit before closing and I can't begin to tell you how awkward it is walking around the store with an open 3DS when you're over the age of 12. xD

But, after much searching, I found that the only place I could successfully get my DLC items was in front of the PS3 games...
I met another frustrated animal crosser, and we laughed at how stupid we looked.

Good times.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 18, 2013)

ChaosKitten said:


> Hm. You changed the SSID of your router and connected your 3DS to it? It might be Canada-only. The person who posted it is from Quebec I believe and I'm in Alberta. Also, the name is case-sensitive. It has to be Bestbuy.



How is this even possible?  Nintendo... what kind of engineers do they have on the 3ds- not that this is negative news, the more users have access the better.  

I owe Valerie an apology- ...will send her cake.

Time to edit the OP.


----------



## Coni (Jun 18, 2013)

That's awesome, at first I thought it wouldnt work because the Nintendo Zone app keep saying it wasnt a valid zone, but then I started the game and went to the post office and I got my clock without any trouble  
Thank you! Its lovely btw n_n


----------



## Talon (Jun 18, 2013)

I changed my ssid and removed security settings (not sure of that's necessary tho) and was able to get the clock. The Nintendo zone app was blinking blue so I started my game and went to the post office.  Pretty awesome, since my Best Buy's nintendo zone isn't working and they are clueless about the dlc. Which seems to be a lot of people's experience.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 18, 2013)

ben_nyc said:


> How is this even possible?  Nintendo... what kind of engineers do they have on the 3ds- not that this is negative news, the more users have access the better.
> 
> I owe Valerie an apology- ...will send her cake.
> 
> Time to edit the OP.



It's possible because all that they're looking for is correct SSID. They don't care about anything else. If you have the right SSID and can connect to the internet, then you're eligible. This is how Best Buys all over the country can actually have this. You're not getting the DLC from Best Buy. You're still connecting to the internet and getting it from Nintendo's servers.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 18, 2013)

I tried to change my SSID but apparently you can't do that on Comcast xfinity routers  ill just have to wait until someone lets me catalogue or I have the rare chance to visit a Best Buy and hope they have the darn nintendo zone up


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Jun 18, 2013)

I did it and I am so happy changed my SSID got the clock then changed it back to what it was crisis averted


----------



## Chelyn (Jun 18, 2013)

Connecting to the Bestbuy Nintendo Zone works for me but when I try to download the clock I get "Error 004-3003"
From a quick search on the internet it seems other EU people get the same error. 

I would really like to catalog the clock so if someone is willing to let me catalog it please pm me!


----------



## Talxn (Jun 18, 2013)

Chelyn said:


> Connecting to the Bestbuy Nintendo Zone works for me but when I try to download the clock I get "Error 004-3003"
> From a quick search on the internet it seems other EU people get the same error.
> 
> I would really like to catalog the clock so if someone is willing to let me catalog it please pm me!



I believe that was the same error I got even though I am in the US. I changed the SSID on my router but once I went into the 3DS network settings and changed the SSID there as well, it worked.


----------



## Saralie (Jun 18, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> I tried to change my SSID but apparently you can't do that on Comcast xfinity routers  ill just have to wait until someone lets me catalogue or I have the rare chance to visit a Best Buy and hope they have the darn nintendo zone up



Aw man, I have Xfinity too. Although my router and modem are my own so maybe it will work since the router isn't owned by Comcast? I'll have to try when my 3DS XL and game arrive later today (hopefully).


----------



## Sabby (Jun 18, 2013)

I changed my SSID, and got the clock right away!  I'm so happy. :$


----------



## Mario. (Jun 18, 2013)

OMG IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carole (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a participating Best Buy nearby, and was just passing it anyway, so figured, why not just stop in and get the raccoon wall clock? 

All I had to do was turn on Spotpass, go to Best Buy with my 3DS, fire up ACNL, and claim the DLC at the post office in ACNL.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 18, 2013)

DJStarstryker said:


> It's possible because all that they're looking for is correct SSID...



I see that now... quite absurd that such a simple bypass exists.  The partnership is to stream potential customers to Best Buy- well so much for that, haha.  Nintendo can easily be sued & they'll settle in a flash.  I mean, they're a billion dollar company right?


----------



## Chelyn (Jun 19, 2013)

Talxn said:


> I believe that was the same error I got even though I am in the US. I changed the SSID on my router but once I went into the 3DS network settings and changed the SSID there as well, it worked.



I tried to delete my other connection so only my Bestbuy SSID works on my 3DS, still no luck.
Seems it doesn't work because I'm in Europe.

Is there anyone in located in Europe who didn't het the error ?


----------



## oath2order (Jun 19, 2013)

How close to the Best Buy do you have to be?


----------



## Chelyn (Jun 20, 2013)

For EU people.. instead of naming your SSID "Bestbuy" name it "_The Cloud"

I'm in The Netherlands and this worked for me!


----------



## Mia (Jun 20, 2013)

Changing SSID worked beautifully. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 20, 2013)

Chelyn said:


> For EU people.. instead of naming your SSID "Bestbuy" name it "*_The Cloud*"
> 
> I'm in The Netherlands and this worked for me!



Thanks Chelyn!  I can verify that this works for our EU friends!  Good luck everyone!  =)


----------



## Peoki (Jun 20, 2013)

Ben, thanks for writing up such a clear explanation! I'm going to give it a try in a few minutes. 
I was worried about messing with the SSID settings/tethering phone but it's much more easier than I thought. This saves me a trip through the horrid thunderstorms my city has been getting these past few days. Awesome


----------



## Chelyn (Jun 21, 2013)

ben_nyc said:


> Thanks Chelyn!  I can verify that this works for our EU friends!  Good luck everyone!  =)



Good to hear it worked for other EU people too! 

^^


----------



## Kushi (Jun 22, 2013)

I tried doing it the tethering way it connects pelly just refuses to give me my item so frustrating. >:C


----------



## Saria Xiao (Jun 22, 2013)

I was fortunate enough to get it by ordering it through the Happy Home Showcase. One of the people I streetpassed had it in their home.


----------



## Kushi (Jun 22, 2013)

EDIT I went drove to get it ;a;


----------



## slpnclass (Jun 26, 2013)

Going to BB today. Our BB is kind of junky so I'm not expecting much. I'll report back if I was successful or not and I'll see if I can order it via catalogue once my T&T mart comes in. If ordering is possible I'm willing to help some people out.


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jun 26, 2013)

Just for any EU players, change the SSID to "_The Cloud" (punctuation and caps are important) and you will also be able to claim the US gifts


----------



## Jellymae (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is suppose to happen but when I went to a Nintendo Zone in the UK and got my gift from Pelly it was a Rainbow Screen. Anyone else had this happen or is that correct for the UK?


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jun 26, 2013)

Jellymae said:


> I'm not sure if this is suppose to happen but when I went to a Nintendo Zone in the UK and got my gift from Pelly it was a Rainbow Screen. Anyone else had this happen or is that correct for the UK?



This is correct. This is the release DLC for Animal Crossing in the EU, visit the post office again while connected to "_The Cloud" and you will get your Raccoon Clock.


----------



## slpnclass (Jun 26, 2013)

Went to bestbuy and it didn't work. I tried doing the workaround method again on my phone and it worked beautifully. Not sure what I did wrong last night but I'm so glad I have the item. Thanks OP for sharing.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 30, 2013)

Thread Updated!  New DLC aquired!  Good Luck, everyone! (=


----------



## Tetsuya (Jun 30, 2013)

what is it and is it worth getting?


----------



## ChaosKitten (Jun 30, 2013)

Got the cat tower today through the SSID change. It's so cute! It went upstairs in my bedroom by the window.


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 30, 2013)

It says I already have it. I got the clock a few days ago but I don't have the cat tower.


----------



## Mario. (Jun 30, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## Tetsuya (Jun 30, 2013)

how do you do the SSid thing? I don't have a ride to best buy.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 30, 2013)

Tetsuya said:


> how do you do the SSid thing? I don't have a ride to best buy.



Read the 1st post!  :/


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 30, 2013)

JunJun said:


> It says I already have it. I got the clock a few days ago but I don't have the cat tower.



Turn off your 3DS; make sure you are not in an area that also uses ONE of your Saved Internet Connections.

For instance- if you're at home to which the 3DS connects to & created a portable hotspot on your Smart Phone... your 3DS will Preselect the Stronger Network, & that maybe your house's router. 

Therefore, be sure to isolate WHICH device your 3DS will connect to.


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 30, 2013)

ben_nyc said:


> Turn off your 3DS; make sure you are not in an area that also uses ONE of your Saved Internet Connections.
> 
> For instance- if you're at home to which the 3DS connects to & created a portable hotspot on your Smart Phone... your 3DS will Preselect the Stronger Network, & that maybe your house's router.
> 
> Therefore, be sure to isolate WHICH device your 3DS will connect to.



Ah I'll try that then ^^


----------



## Scribbler397 (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder. Time to go change my SSID...


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jun 30, 2013)

Aw, cute! wish I could get the DLC Cat tower! does it do something when you touch it? like making cat sounds?


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 1, 2013)

Can you get the EU DLC if you set your SSID or what it is to _The Cloud?  (im in NA)


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jul 1, 2013)

Cottonball said:


> Can you get the EU DLC if you set your SSID or what it is to _The Cloud?  (im in NA)



No. And didn't you try this already? In that other shaved ice thread thing? XD


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 1, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> No. And didn't you try this already? In that other shaved ice thread thing? XD



Did I? I was trying to catalogue one..


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jul 1, 2013)

Now I'm getting confused.. I guess the avatars must've been alike. They managed to catalogue and let everyone know it wasn't able to be Re-ordered. The tried to change their SSID as well and it didn't work


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 1, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Now I'm getting confused.. I guess the avatars must've been alike. They managed to catalogue and let everyone know it wasn't able to be Re-ordered. The tried to change their SSID as well and it didn't work



Thats me.  lol  c:


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh xD then yeah, pretty bummed it didn't work


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 1, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Oh xD then yeah, pretty bummed it didn't work



Ahh I guess it doesnt work..  ;-;


----------



## McRibbie (Jul 1, 2013)

Is the cat tower reorderable?


----------



## Mokuren (Jul 1, 2013)

> Is the cat tower reorderable?



It is reorderable


----------



## McRibbie (Jul 1, 2013)

Mokuren said:


> It is reorderable


YEAAAAAAAH! My theory was correct. Glad I finally found those items. When I finally find a town that I like, I'll probably put a thread up with this stuff in it.


----------



## Sprout (Jul 1, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> No. And didn't you try this already? In that other shaved ice thread thing? XD



YES you can. I just set my Router to "BestBuy" and got the cat tower. Saved the game, set my router to "_The Cloud" went back into the post office and got the Palm tree Lamp. So you can do it multiple time to get BOTH the NA DLC as well as the EU DLC. 

Now I just have to figure out why the Palm tree lamp and not the shaved ice lamp


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 1, 2013)

Sprout said:


> YES you can. I just set my Router to "BestBuy" and got the cat tower. Saved the game, set my router to "_The Cloud" went back into the post office and got the Palm tree Lamp. So you can do it multiple time to get BOTH the NA DLC as well as the EU DLC.
> 
> Now I just have to figure out why the Palm tree lamp and not the shaved ice lamp



Sprout, you're confusing the issue here.  The Palm Tree DLC is from Nintendo & is available to anyone in the EU & NA areas.  It doesn't matter what Network you are connected to.


----------



## eresin (Jul 1, 2013)

I am in uk, I used home wifi and got the palm tree lamp.
I went to Pret in Glasgow and used their nintendo zone hotspot to get the ice lamp thing.
However when I change my home SSID to Bestbuy it doesn't get me the cat scratching post.
I don't understand what I am doing wrong, if my home wifi( when set to Bestbuy) supposed to be open I.e. no password?


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jul 1, 2013)

eresin said:


> I am in uk, I used home wifi and got the palm tree lamp.
> I went to Pret in Glasgow and used their nintendo zone hotspot to get the ice lamp thing.
> However when I change my home SSID to Bestbuy it doesn't get me the cat scratching post.
> I don't understand what I am doing wrong, if my home wifi( when set to Bestbuy) supposed to be open I.e. no password?



Read the post above yours


----------



## eresin (Jul 1, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Read the post above yours



 This doesn't help me.  I want the cat scratching post.  In order to do that I'm supposed to change my SSID to Bestbuy, but it doesn't work


----------



## Mokuren (Jul 1, 2013)

You can't get NA items... You live in the UK so you only can get the UK items if I'm right ^^ Not to 100 % sure... but it have to be like this...


----------



## eresin (Jul 1, 2013)

I thought that was the whole point of changing the SSID, to get items for other regions?


----------



## Mokuren (Jul 1, 2013)

No it's not. The point is that you don't have to visit a store to get the items. Like bestbuy


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jul 1, 2013)

Nope, us in the UK can only get EU DLC. Any NA DLC has to be catalogued if reorderable or obtained from someone who doesn't want it.  3DS consoles are region locked so you can only get items for your region. Today I downloaded the shaved ice lamp and palm tree lamp but won't be able to get the cat tower. Perhaps I'll visit someone and catalogue it then order it in my shop.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 1, 2013)

Why is the NA reorder able and not EU?  Like that is an unfair advantage...


----------



## Mokuren (Jul 1, 2013)

Maybe your next item is not reorderable and the EU item is reorderable? It's the first item... So just wait ^^


----------



## Sprout (Jul 1, 2013)

ben_nyc said:


> Sprout, you're confusing the issue here.  The Palm Tree DLC is from Nintendo & is available to anyone in the EU & NA areas.  It doesn't matter what Network you are connected to.



Yeah you are correct, My Bad.. I, in fact, was confused. That is what happens when I have NOT had enough Caffeine and think too much.


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jul 1, 2013)

Ah I think I misunderstood the SSID trick, because I thought it was to get US DLC items, I guess a lot of people though this was the case as both US and EU items were the Raccoon Clock, I love the Shaved Ice Lamp... But I want the cat thingy too!


----------



## Nymph (Jul 1, 2013)

Bubble Pop said:


> Ah I think I misunderstood the SSID trick, because I thought it was to get US DLC items, I guess a lot of people though this was the case as both US and EU items were the Raccoon Clock, I love the Shaved Ice Lamp... But I want the cat thingy too!



I can get you a cat tower if you want? n_n


----------



## Sprout (Jul 1, 2013)

Bubble Pop said:


> Ah I think I misunderstood the SSID trick, because I thought it was to get US DLC items, I guess a lot of people though this was the case as both US and EU items were the Raccoon Clock, I love the Shaved Ice Lamp... But I want the cat thingy too!



It was my thought as well...
So then I have to ask has anyone been able to get BOTH the NA as well as the EU DLC from their location??


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Bubble Pop said:


> Ah I think I misunderstood the SSID trick, because I thought it was to get US DLC items, I guess a lot of people though this was the case as both US and EU items were the Raccoon Clock, I love the Shaved Ice Lamp... But I want the cat thingy too!





Sprout said:


> It was my thought as well...
> So then I have to ask has anyone been able to get BOTH the NA as well as the EU DLC from their location??



The 1st post never states that both regional DLCs can be procured regardless of your location- currently, the only method to obtain the DLC from your neighboring region is to trade w/ another user who owns it.  Obviously having such a healthy community, it's really not as hard as it sounds.  Good luck alls!

Okay, I will update the OP.  Hopefully the info will be clearer!  ^o^


----------



## Deca (Jul 3, 2013)

I actually wanted the cat tower and was really surprised I ended up with that ice cream lamp. (Which is also pretty neat)
But you can't re-order it :/ otherwise I would have asked for a trade.


----------



## saccharine (Jul 3, 2013)

@Deca: Do you have other characters to get it on?
I'd love to trade a cat tower for ice cream lamp. OTL I find the EU DLCs nicer.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 3, 2013)

I?m from EU, anyone from US wanna trade a cat tree for my shaved ice lamp?

please PM me if interested.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 14, 2013)

Update is LIVE!  



Spoiler







  Good luck, everybody!  =)

Edit: I can't EDIT the Thread Title according to HERE.  8(


----------



## Mint (Jul 14, 2013)

It can be customized!


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jul 14, 2013)

So cute! I just got the White Police Cap ^^


----------



## chriss (Jul 15, 2013)

Found this picture on twitter of the suitcase recolors!


SOURCE


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you both, Mint & Chriss- I'll update the OP w/ that awesome pic!


----------



## kindaichi83 (Jul 15, 2013)

can i still get the racoon clock?

how do i get the white police cap?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 15, 2013)

kindaichi83 said:


> can i still get the racoon clock?



Only if you get it from a friend.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 15, 2013)

kindaichi83 said:


> how do i get the white police cap?



That depends where you are.  EU Mayors will receive the Police Cap while NA Mayors can aquire the Suitcase.

Try & find an EU friend willing to trade for the Police Cap if you do not reside in Europe!  Good luck!


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 31, 2013)

Update- sorry everyone!  My niece ninja'ed my 3DS for a few days.  Anyways, the Double Guitar DLC for NA Mayors is up!








As far as I know, this is the Last NA DLC from Best Buy!  Enjoy!  =)


----------



## LVXIII (Aug 1, 2013)

I believe all dlc's are buyable from Nook's once you've unlocked them. On that note, I need all Japanese DLCs & the Suitecase one please. (I got the raccoon wall clock off of someone via streetpass.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Europe has it's own too? LV needs plz! I will trade a Palm Tree Lamp or a raccoon clock. (Others will be up for trade as I get them )


----------



## ben_nyc (Aug 1, 2013)

@LV, if you need the Suitcase & the Lantern, I can gift them to you!


----------

